# What, no Downton Abbey Comments



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

???????????????????????????


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Didn't watch it when it started so I figure I am out of the loop as to who is who.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I thought TONIGHT was Sunday. :ashamed:

Mon


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

While it is the only channel my TV gets (PBS), I never started watching it, and honestly, the TV hasn't been turned on in like 5 months!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Brighton said:


> While it is the only channel my TV gets (PBS), I never started watching it, and honestly, the TV hasn't been turned on in like 5 months!



For TWO reasons, tell me you unplugged it


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Rick said:


> For TWO reasons, tell me you unplugged it


Of course, why would I waste the electricity to keep that one light on the power button lite!!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I am certainly not happy that J. Fellows wrote in the rape of my fav person Anna . . .
That is a twist I do not like.
Her line "I am not good for John any more . . .I am soiled" . . .lump in the throat . .


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Brighton said:


> While it is the only channel my TV gets (PBS), I never started watching it, and honestly, the TV hasn't been turned on in like 5 months!


 Its just another British soap opera. You ain't missing much. I try to fake interest if I get stuck being with gf when its on since she watches it but I just tune my mind out and do mental excercises like tearing down and reassembling an engine in my head while she watches it and I wait for the rest of the evening to arrive or I fake a text page and leave for awhile.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Fbb, Do you think Edith might be with child?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Nope, Mrs ? Said that enough time had gone by that she couldnt be.
I guess Thomas has got his OBrian back, just in a new name and face, Baxter.
Had I been Tom and Mary, Ida raked that new tenet guy over the coals, wanting to know what he thought he was going tro do that his dad hadnt.n His dad had always been there farming the place, and if HE couldnt make it, Why should the son who never farmed a day on his own think he could make it. I bet T&M have to bounce him yet.
Too bad about Mosley. Wonder what Carson would have done IF he had hired M and ? didnt make it after all, which is what happened? Kept him for a day or 2?
I dont think the gardener kid, Pegg copped the letter knife. Do you?
I wish Mary had said yes to the guy interested in her. Think he could have made her happy.
You might better ask if Edith is preg lol.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

After that London Dr. visit, makes you think so.............


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

If I worked there, I'd take Thomas out back and beat him with a cricket bat twice a day.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Brighton said:


> Of course, why would I waste the electricity to keep that one light on the power button lite!!


People often do not realize how much power can be wasted!

Modern instant-on TV's can start a fire and that was my main concern.

We are so pre-historic, entertainment wise, we just watched Omega Man on Ann's Kindle last night!


----------



## azuresky (Feb 26, 2012)

Jim-mi, I totally agree. There should be an explicit warning before any rape scenes are shown on TV-and I don't mean some generic wording. I won't be watching that show again. Too bad-it was very enjoyable up until then.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm not so sure that Edith is pregnant. She seemed awfully well pulled together while walking down the stairs with Lord Grantham after her doctor visit. If she was pregnant, and Gregson was MIA, you'd think she'd be a bit of a mess. 

Now, did they do "rabbit tests" back then?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

The promo for this week showed Edith opening a letter and then getting a "oh $h--" kind of look on her face. . .and then they cut to something else . . . . .use your imagination . . . . .

such as "oh boy he is gone . .and I am preg" . . . . . . .


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, If THAT is what you called a suggestive rape, You dont watch regular detective shows do you?
Thomas is the kind you cant get rid of. They dont walk around, They slither. As Edna said, There oiley.
Edith is NOT preg. 
Anna is NOT preg


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I finally saw part of it the other day, but it was while I was working, and I think I missed a lot. So someone died on the Titanic, and an upstart American relative is now the heir? I love Maggie Smith, the looks on her face when they do something "gauche" are so perfect, lol.

I was in Target today and they had a boxed set of seasons 1, 2 and 3, along with some extra footage for $49.99. If I can just see a little bit more, I might be convinced to buy it, though I have a little problem with calling a "season" 7-8 episodes, ha!


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Oooh, I just checked and it's on Amazon Prime for unlimited free streaming! Now maybe I can figure out what is being talked about!

~ST


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

callie, I don't want to steer you wrong or anything, but Dame Maggie Smith's performances alone are worth the price of admission. The production is so rich, so beautifully woven... sure, a British soap opera in the style of Upstairs, Downstairs, but with a deftness I've seldom seen. I don't purchase many series, but I may make an exception for this one. It is simply sublime.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

What Raeven said . . .Dame Maggie Smith is way more that super. . . not just in the dialogue but her facial expressions.
Very high quality production.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks y'all! I guess I'll put it on my shopping list for next payday. I won't be going to town again before then. From what little I saw, it did look like something I would really enjoy. 

I love British programming, SO much better than anything they make here! I subscribe to an all British streaming program called Acorn. It's only $30 a year and has a bunch of different series and specials. The only problem is they start with whatever the current season is, so unless I can find the previous seasons for free somewhere I have to start in the middle and try to figure everything out, lol. I am watching Upstairs, Downstairs from the beginning.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm currently watching the first episode. I'm hooked already  And it's free for me!

Good thing too, as Vampire Diaries I will have to wait another year for the new season.

This would be why my TV is unplugged. I might get more hooked!

~ST


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Downton Abbey is getting a bit more coarse than it has been. Already this season we've dealt with rape, and the younger daughter has stayed out all night with a man. Now she's seen a Dr. without her parents knowing it---I expect she's going to be pregnant. 

What am I talking about!!!!???? In the first season the older daughter let a guest into her bedroom and gave him the time of his life, then called her mother and sister to help move the body back to his room.

I like Bates; he's my man. 
Ox


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Bates retaliation is something to ponder.....The look on his face . . .saying "It ain't over"

And what and how will he "get" the rapist . . . .?!?!

There will be a large cheer when Bates does "get" him

stay tuned


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Unless, when it happens, Thomas happens to see it lol


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I've only watched three episodes of Season 1 and I already like Bates and loathe Thomas. 

But Dame Maggie Smith - she cracks me up!

~ST


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Lord Robt, Living in the past. Head in the sand/clouds
Wife , Practical at times/ hasnt got a grasp at others
Mary, Practical, Living in the past. Almost morably sad
Edith, Practical, Despirate, lonely
Tom, Practical, cant seem to get a grasp on what his life is to be
Gramma VERY Practical, Humorious, deligater, determined
Martins mom practical, lonely, trying to get a grasp, forward thinking
Carson Practical, livinig in the past, determined to run downstairs that way
Mrs housekeeper Practical, willing to test the future, diplomatic, fiesty
Thomas Worthless, Stuck hand over top to get shot by Bosche, so as to get a ticket to Blighty
Anna Wonderful gal
Bates Perfect husband to Anna, as to how he treats/worships her
Mosley shell shocked, Lost to changing times and situations


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Id sure love to have it as a gal getter.

Course, although being a bit skinny, the gals could/would be okie dokey also lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, do ya think therel be a murder in the house by next week? lol. There would be if I were Bates


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AND the hogs could take care of the remains


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Id say they got a bad lot of hogs IF one was dying cause it hadn't had water for a day or so.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

What? No comments about the pigstys? Hmmm. Mary even made a bacon joke--I'm liking her more now. LOL

I think Mrs. Hughes is the one Mr. Green should be worried about and not Bates.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Id sure love to have it as a gal getter.
> 
> Course, although being a bit skinny, the gals could/would be okie dokey also lol



It'll only run you $40M, it's from Ralph's personal collection, but it is a very pretty car...

As far as the woman they are as fake as they come. you can have 'em...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Gee, like ive never seen a fake woman before. AT LEAST, those are prettier than the ones that have had me lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I made comments about the pig pen TI, It just takes awhile to get past the censors.

I agree, but id tend to think Carson could be counted to help if Mrs Hughes took the lead.
QUESTION. Was Thomas on hand when Marys first suitor took a fall, as it were?

U know what the problem is over here is don't you? Its the Teapot Dome Scandal, when a Govener Wigfall of Why. OR Albert Fall? released oil to be sold on the open mkt by major oil Cos. Problem is/was, that that land was to be held for the navy in case of war and was NOT ment to be tapped by anybody. Lots of people invested in start up drilling rigs, called here, wildcatters, and others invested money in companies to receive, and manufacture for sale that oil. The Gov closed it all down, and many lost their shirts.
I don't think Robt would be good at anything of business, BUT it might show him how falling fort get rich schemes like he wanted to do with the Ponzi scheme in Fla would bankrupt him.


----------



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

The pigsty scene was so contrived. Aristocrats would have sent some servants down to do that. 
Besides, i seriously doubt that pigs way up in Yorkshire in the Springtime would get dehydrated 12 hours after delivery!!!! Texas it is not!


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

If the pigs came via a truck that traveled at 1920's speeds and had to come some miles it might be a few days since they had water. Also, breeds weren't as hardy then as they are now. 


I adore this show. I've already watched the whole season, thanks to a link provided here. Now I'm watching it with DH who won't admit how much he likes it!


For three sweet weeks PBS totally rocked it. Between Downton Abbey and Sherlock....WOW. I actually looked forward to Sunday night! Now Sherlock is done until NEXT YEAR. I'm totally mad at British TV and Stephen Moffat in particular. He writes for Doctor Who and for Sherlock and he thinks that 3-8 episodes is a "season". Then he kills off the most beloved character and leaves us hanging for months to a year. AGH!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I have a feeling that Mrs. Hughes might be planning to take "the bull by the horns..." also. Will Carson help do you think? What do you think they will do??? They will have to do it SOON before Mr. Bates gets his hands on him!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2014)

I think he evil valet will be done in by Mosely...who will then take his place..LOL


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Gee, like ive never seen a fake woman before. AT LEAST, those are prettier than the ones that have had me lol.


You made the comment they would be okie dokey...lol. 
So I'm thinking your radar must be down again or you got your beer goggles on they sure do warp your senses huh! lol

I would have thought in that time they would have driven the hogs to the place and they had a pig herder to care for them you woulda' thought he would have watered them when they came in, but it did need some plot lines I reckon.

I personally think Mrs. Hughes is going to take care the scumbag.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

They likely didn't have a doz hogs there. Think of how many hogs they would have to be using to be able to make a dent into the bills of that place. 
Livestock used to be shipped long distances by train which made such shipment quickly. Once delivered at the depot close to home, they would be unloaded into a truck, OR more likely, in those days, herded from depot to home.

It would have been MUCH better IF he had carried the buckets and she would have kept pumping. There would have been MUCh less spilling of the water, and MUCh more water hauled to the hogs. 

I sure hope Tom finds a lady worthy of him so that he dosent have to go away. \
I hope Mosley causes Baxter to open up and dump Thomas before he comes back.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

They had water--they knocked the trough over on it's side.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Terrible show about terrible Limey's. The accennts alone, make my skin crawl, and I question the patriotism of all who make a point to view it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, in the name of patriotism, millions of US men went to Englands rescue in 2 wars.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Got to wonder why you bother to come here and make your negative comments since you don't like the show. 
It is very obvious that a bunch of us do like DA.......
So please take your negativity else where...........


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> ...I sure hope Tom finds a lady worthy of him so that he dosent have to go away...


I'm betting it's Edith.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I thought of that too mammy That is, IF that first guy who got messed up in the war, OR her current, OR Mr one arm don't come to the front.


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

I love ,love,love DA. I am so glad Edith did not have an abortion.I hope that creep who raped Anna gets what is coming to him.I also wonder if there will be any romance between the new ladies maid and Mosley!?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

hmmmmmmmm Hadnt thought of that. Coube. I sure hope she realizes shes got a job and not anything to do with worthless Thomas.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> I thought of that too mammy That is, IF that first guy who got messed up in the war, OR her current, OR Mr one arm don't come to the front.


Remember, the converstion that Tom had with....duh, can't remember the name! Anyway, he said it's not like he'd find some lady to marry him. Then what's her name comes along and tells him to not act quickly on moving to America but to take his time before he makes a decision. 

Betting that Tom and Edith AT LEAST have marriage discussed. Remember, family honor and all that, and the time they were living in.

Bet you an orange soda!

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Don't know. Edith aint no Sybille by a long shot, tho shes gaining ground LOL.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

swamp man said:


> Terrible show about terrible Limey's. The accennts alone, make my skin crawl, and I question the patriotism of all who make a point to view it.


Don't take life so seriously...nobody gets out alive. :happy2:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, Sybelle was a live wire. Edith is a wallflower. Tom, being a lusty irish lad wont want a wallflower like Edith. NOW MARY, on the other hand


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sometimes I think im bad. I have bad feelings. Mother. Your only bad if you act upon them

TOO LATE FOR THAT lo


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

How many people were put off in the country by Roses antics with the band leader


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Akk there Model Ts seem to have starters NOT made by Armstrong lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

He got throwed under the bus

Looks like Mosley finally got lucky, hopefully much to Thomas discomfort


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Do you think Baxter is just setting up and using Mosely? 

Is Cora the most clueless mother ever? Really? Going to Switzerland to improve your French? LOL

And how about this schoolteacher? Do you think she's really interested in Tom?

I think some other rape victim killed Greene.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Edith REALLY talking about the tenant famer raising her baby, or did I miss something?

What is Baxter's relationship to Thomas? She seems to NOT like him that much...is he a relative, or does he "have something on her"?

Feels like I'm watching an English version of Dallas!

Mon


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

It is insinuated that Thomas has "something" on Baxter . . . .intrigue . . 
But will her new interest in Mosley change the Thomas thing . . .?? . .stay tuned...
And the shot of Tom starring at the teacher as she drove off . . . . interested . .seems so. . .


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

We bought the season 4 from Costco for $29.99.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

http:// http://www.buzzfeed.com/justinabarca/which-downton-abbey-character-are-you?s=mobile


Which character are you ?

I am Anna.


Dagnabbit the link doesn't work. Sorry


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

roadless said:


> http:// http://www.buzzfeed.com/justinabarca/which-downton-abbey-character-are-you?s=mobile
> 
> 
> Which character are you ?
> ...


http://www.buzzfeed.com/justinabarca/which-downton-abbey-character-are-you


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank you Jaclynne !


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm glad to finally see something nice happen for Mosely -- he's been such a sad sack for the whole series! Funny, but sad! And I do hope it turns out well for him.

Frogmammy, I did wonder about that... is that tenant farmer married? Or is it possible Edith will be going back to the farm life? She does know how to drive a tractor already, after all! (But I think Michael will turn back up in the nick of time.)

LOL, Leslie, I gotta agree... sometimes Cora is so dumb. Typical liberal progressive. 

I'm more interested to see which way Mary is going to go. I did think the pig-saving scene from before was terribly contrived, but then again I feel sorry for the poor writers of the series. They had to scramble to come up with new story lines for Mary owing to Dan Stevens' unanticipated departure from his role as Matthew Crawley, and that departure also made the role of Isobel Crawley, Matthew's mother, superfluous as well. You can see they have struggled a bit to keep her relevant. I think they've done admirably well, all things considered!

I can't wait till Rose comes out and is GONE, doing... whatever. She's the sort of fluttery, airheaded idiot woman who drives me nuts.

Is Daisy's and Alfred's story at an end? I hope not. <sniffle!!>


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the man isn't married...don't recall mention of a wife, anyway! That's why I don't understand why Edith thinks she should give the baby to him.

I think Isobel has a fellow interested in her. I bet she's going to be married off.

Would have sworn Edith would end up with Tom, but this teacher looks like a new relationship that might go somewhere, or at least attempt to. Offhand, she appears better suited to him than Edith.

Rose the twit...WHY is she there? Coming out? Somehow I imagine a party for her with flat baloons.

I think Arthur will be a huge success and come back for Daisy...eventually.

Maybe I should just give up and BUY season four! LOL!

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I think Thomas told Baster he was WELL placed, and could get her a prestigious job at the Abbey, BUT he could get her canned too, Hope Mosley can convince her that Thomas don't hold that much rope. Robt didn't seem too happy with him when he came home. Maybe Thomas spent too much time looking at the longshoremen lol.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I suspect the huge popularity of the show caught J Fellows a bit flat footed. And so to continue he has been "reaching" a whole bunch to try to continue.
I too would like to see Rose go away . . . . .there was too much time spent on her airheaded escapades.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yep Rosies a bomb waiting to explode, and when she does, shell hurt the house Im afraid,
Cora is dumb. Granny figured it out, Her daughter figured it out, but mom cant?? I magine mary will figure it out soon also.
Im kinda undecided about Tom. Hope he stays outa politics. Id rather he find somebody with high ups that he can save. Maybe one of those mansions that's going under.


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Still think Mosley and Baxter will end up together.Also Tom and the teacher,and Mrs. Crawley and that new ,tall widower.That silly Rose drives me nuts.And Cora ,bless her heart does not seem to have a clue about a lot of things.But that feisty grandma you can't help but love.I had to laugh how she was eyeing the flowers she got compared to the ones Mrs.Crawley received.I do hope Edith' boyfriend comes back before she gives up the baby.I would love a happy end.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

roadless said:


> http:// http://www.buzzfeed.com/justinabarca/which-downton-abbey-character-are-you?s=mobile
> 
> 
> Which character are you ?
> ...


LOL I'm Violet Crawley, Dowager Countess of Grantham


The farmer is married. Edith's not stupid enough to expect a bachelor farmer to raise an infant. 

Yup Rose sure is annoying. You would have thought she'd be one turning up preggers. 

Perhaps Edith and Rosamunde will "run into" Mr. Gregson in Switzerland. Didn't they say he had a run in with some "gentlemen in brown shirts" when he arrived in Germany. Maybe he's a British Schindler?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

:facepalm: I can hardly bring myself to say it. :facepalm:

I'm Carson.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

ROFLMAO!

Couldn't think of a quick one liner in true Dowager style, so this will have to do....

[youtube]gkyNUZ3S6eg[/youtube]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I didn't think you could make it worse... but you did.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

You're welcome. That's what I'm here for.

Hey I'm a wrinkled, dried up old bat. So there:nana:


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Super solid Carson is such a huge part of the success of DA......


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Jim-mi said:


> Super solid Carson is such a huge part of the success of DA......


Careful... your curmudgeon image is being further tarnished by the day...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't think the Brown S, and I want to spell that so differently, lol, wernt going yet and wernt a force till 24 at least.

Be a heck of a note IF Ediths mystery man had some jewish in his linage, going to Germany and all. Still think he might have been a spy in the war.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I ain't got no soft spotS.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Tommyice said:


> ...The farmer is married. Edith's not stupid enough to expect a bachelor farmer to raise an infant...


Thank you, thank you, thank you! It did NOT make sense, but I didn't remember mention of a wife!

Mon


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Mammy when they were talking to him about being the pig man, he mentioned his family. The scenes in this show are so short I find I need to watch the episode at least twice to catch what's going on.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Id say Im Tom. NOT Thomass
Several have said Cora don't have a clue. Well, being married to Robt cant have helped her be any smarter.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2014)

Arcticow and I took the quiz......and..

we're BOTH Mr. Bates....:teehee:


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Dh and I are both Anna


LOL


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

whaT quiz is this . . .?????


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

The link is in post #64 Jim


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Thanks . I opened it and promply got lost . .I will not do face book or twitter so I am missing something on that site.......

can'T teach an old dog new tricks.........


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

:hrm: Then you must be Dame Crawley Jim-mi !


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol lol


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Now that you mention it . . . . . . . . lol
stubborn . . not a bit . . .lol
More like Bates............


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Jim-mi said:


> Now that you mention it . . . . . . . . lol
> stubborn . . not a bit . . .lol
> More like Bates............


Yeah, I can see that... although there's a fair bit of Carson in you, too.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Because you had already laid claim to be Carson I had to go otherwise........lol


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, trust me -- I'd trade you for... almost anyone else! (Don't get me wrong, I adore Carson. I just didn't think I'd be his character!!)

Which brings up an interesting question... which character on the series would you WANT to be?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Probably Sybil, but you know, she's dead so no.

Maybe Matthew, but again, dead, so no.

Mr. Mason. 

He's alive. Always happy. Has great food it seems. And no drama in his life at all. LOL


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

A combination of Sybil and Anna, an outgoing spirit with a compassionate heart is appealing to me.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Thanks roadless . . you put the words to my thoughts.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

All the sneaky skullduggery.

Do you suppose Bates, with time on his hand in jail killed time by hanging out with and learning to be a forger??hmmmmmmmm not
Grandmas cutting somewhat harsh barbs with each other.
Baxter coming out from under Thomas thumb
How much did you cuss him when Thomas told on Tom to Robt??
Dang school teacher, I think intended to have her way with poor Tom. In a way, Thomas likely did Tom a favor by showing up.
I wish Tom had been givin a chance to tell Robt his side of the story.
How do you think Rosies ball would have turned out IF she had went forward with her plans to be the next Texas Guinan, if you know your jazz history.
Daisy, to quote Doc Holliday supposedly, IS A DAISY
Im so glad Mosley and Mrs Baxter are doing so well. I wish he would tell Mrs Hughes, or Carson what Thomas is doing with her.
I dont know how I feel about Mary. I know she cant help being chased by the 2 guys, but I have a uneasy feeling about any woman who drags guys along on her string.
I also don't know how I feel about Ediths decision. I don't think she will be able to keep herself away from the baby, which, when it finally comes out may cost him his job there.


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Oh no I missed Downton Abbey tonight.And it was the last one I wonder what all I missed??


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

It was a nice ending to the season! Going to be a LOT of things to guess about for next season!

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

23 Ill get to see it tomorrow, and next Sunday here


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Hopefully Mr. Bates retributions have been swept under the table .. . . .
Sure took Mary a long thought before she burned the ticket stub . . . .

LOL . . there is hope for Mary . . .


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeas and that supprised me about Mary. After what he had done to her best friend, Anna, I wouldn't have thought that she would have had a moments thought of retribution. Were I Mary, I would have connived a small party for those in the know and we would have celebrated his demise.

NOW we know that Bates is a VERY Valuable man. pick pocket, forger, successful killer lol. Who knows what else he can do.
Im looking for the next season to open at around 1926

DID Ediths hubby get killed by the Natzis? I wasn't clear on that. It seems Fellows had a hard time trying to write in what to do with the body if so.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

All I am getting is that Edith's guy is a MIA . . . . .

Yea . .Bates is a good guy...


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Hubs is betting that Edith spends a lot of time at the farmer's home after he adopts her daughter, and that she ends up "adopting" the girl and bringing her to the Abbey to live.

Kind of hope it happens...
SBJ


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Id like to see her and Tom make a go of it. Theyed both have kids.

WHAT IN THE WORLD does that YOUNG gal see in that older bald fat guy?? Guess I still have a chance lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I think the family realizes Edith is the more fragile of the 3 and would accept her and the baby situation. CARSON might not lol


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Bill Edith was telling, I think Rosemunde, while they speaking of Gregson's will and intent, that he was attacked by thugs, wearing brown shirts, who are known to the German police. No news that he's dead, just missing.

Now we know Bates was in London the day Greene had his "accident." But has anybody realized that Anna was in London that same day. Perhaps Anna avenged her own rape.

It was a wonderful ending.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The brown shirts wernt german police, they were an extra martial group, somewhat like the KKK here. 
Yes, anna was in London, but she was with Mary I would suppose too much of the day to have the freedom to set up an ambush on her own. IF Bates didn't do it, why was he irritated when Anna gave Mrs Hughes his old coat, and wanted to go through the pockets?

What im, wondering is about Gregsons current wife, as to any will.? Course, she will be gone by the next season.
Do you think Downton will get into the dairy end of farming as was suggested they do??


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I didn't say they (the brownshirts) were German police. I said the police knew about their existence. 

What was Anna doing while Mary was telling Jack Ross to push off? Hmmmmm. And Bates worrying about the pockets being gone through could be because he purchased something special for Anna; a gift of some kind. I don't think Bates did it. I don't think Julian Fellows, the writer of the series, will go down the Bates is a murderer trail again. 

Now what did you think about the whole "scandal" and getting the letter back from Sampson. I was thinking Scooby Doo. LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I set in the wrong lol.

Remember the ticket Mrs Hughes found in his old coat? It was dated and it would tell the police when he had been in London. That's what Mary burnt.

As to the scandal, I wrote earlier of what a find they had in Bates, A skilled Butler, forger, and pick pocket. 2 out of the 3 I seriously doubt he would learn well enough in prison.

Appairantly, the card sharp didn't clip the men too bad this time.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a general idea. Do you have a SPECIFIC idea what the letter said??

I figured it was about the guy with the blue sash having fooled around with the wrong girl, and the dalliance was put in print


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I was setting up past midnight U Tubeing interviews with various members of the cast. They were all in modern clothes with their hair worn like today except for Thomas who had no hair, a fact he blamed on Grandma
At one point Cora looked just a certain way, and I swore she could have passed for Jackie Kennedy.
I bet they get tired of doing alla those interviews. Talking about the same questions reporters throw at them.
Carson said he was bicycling in Cambodia?? and past a bunch of Chinese tourist. Couldn't understand a word they said except when they all pointed at him and took pictures, Ah So, Me ster Carson.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> ....I wrote earlier of what a find they had in Bates, A skilled Butler, forger, and pick pocket...


They do say a good butler is terribly hard to find....

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup, Bates has credentials lol


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

A friend asked a good question. To get Mr Bates out of prison, a letter was involved wasn't it from his late wife to a friend? Or was it?

Considering how good of a forger he is......


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

hmmmmmmmm Don't remember how that all worked. I don't think there was a letter involved, but I cant remember.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

No it was a "friend" of Bates ex who fibbed at the trial. She wanted to got "get" Bates......
Anna visited /talked with her and discovered the lie.
Then the attorney visited / talked with this same vindictive numb numb . . . .

there was no forged letter . . from Bates involving his ex's demise


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Jim-mi said:


> No it was a "friend" of Bates ex who fibbed at the trial. She wanted to got "get" Bates......
> Anna visited /talked with her and discovered the lie.
> Then the attorney visited / talked with this same vindictive numb numb . . . .
> 
> there was no forged letter . . from Bates involving his ex's demise


I seem to recall a letter Anna read when she went and visited that neighbor


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yep I remember Bates lawyer tricking her and strong arming her to tell the truth.


----------

